# Flyfishing the surf



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like we get a window tues or weds- to catch some specks in the surf on fly - if anyone wants to go let me 'know....I usually do well in ex surf with a flyrod when conditions are correct!! (979) 239-8987 
Ssp


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

surfsideperson said:


> Looks like we get a window tues or weds- to catch some specks in the surf on fly - if anyone wants to go let me 'know....I usually do well in ex surf with a flyrod when conditions are correct!! (979) 239-8987
> Ssp


I went today, caught nada. I may be interested in meeting up with you. Where do you go?


----------



## mule76 (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone ever fish the jetties or surf at night with a fly?


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I'll be down there starting Friday night and I'm bringing my fly rod. Can't wait. 

Surfsideperson- where do you usually fish? by jetties? public beach?


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, went down to surfside yesterday. Conditions were prime for catching, but, being the idiot that I am, I accidentally shut the door on my H2, snapping the tip. Long story short, I ended up getting back in the car and driving back home. I'll be in rockport all weekend if anyone is interested in throwing some flies..


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

hahahaha I'm sorry, but that's great lol I'll be in POC this weekend...good luck


----------



## mule76 (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't know if that is great, but I always try to take a backup. I have pulled rods out of rod tubes to find tips broken, shut them in doors, tailgates, hatches, etc. had dogs step on them. brought the wrong rod or reel and fished with mismatched lines a few times as well. Even broke one or two on fish. 

depending on how many and who is on the skiff i will sometimes just throw an extra rod in the hatch and reel in the boatbag.


----------

